# Rattlesnakes in Kent



## kettykev (May 15, 2009)

According to Viperlover there are populations of _Crotalus atrox_ thriving in Kent!
Have I missed something or has he revealed a huge herp secret. I have read that some were found in an Italian wood but never over here.


----------



## mattsdragons (Jul 6, 2009)

think about it, its viperlover that told you.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Hey, if he says it, it must be so.............


It just highlights his complete ignorance of herps in general, if he had one brain cell........well, if he had one brain cell, he wouldn't post the cr*p that he does, but anyways, if he had, he'd realise that although C atrox can stand sub-zero temperatures during hibernation, thay cannot stand damp conditions, so even if some idiot released some, besides the fact that even during the hottest British Summer, they might just be warm enough to be active, they wouldn't survive out Spring, Autumn and Winter and any eggs laid wouldn't hatch because they wouldn't be kept warm enough.
If VL said "good morning" I'd make sure I checked my watch..........


----------



## terciopelo_dave (Jun 1, 2007)

stuartdouglas said:


> Hey, if he says it, it must be so.............
> 
> 
> It just highlights his complete ignorance of herps in general, if he had one brain cell........well, if he had one brain cell, he wouldn't post the cr*p that he does, but anyways, if he had, he'd realise that although C atrox can stand sub-zero temperatures during hibernation, thay cannot stand damp conditions, so even if some idiot released some, besides the fact that even during the hottest British Summer, they might just be warm enough to be active, they wouldn't survive out Spring, Autumn and Winter and any eggs laid wouldn't hatch because they wouldn't be kept warm enough.
> If VL said "good morning" I'd make sure I checked my watch..........


Eggs Stu? You taking the p:censor:?


----------



## terciopelo_dave (Jun 1, 2007)

Oh and atrox in the UK? Never, not ever, no, nada. As Stu said, check who told you, dismiss, move on.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i have them around here... not so bad... at least they warn you... not like those copperheads...:lol2: sit right down on them suckers!


----------



## terciopelo_dave (Jun 1, 2007)

HABU said:


> i have them around here... not so bad... at least they warn you... not like those copperheads...:lol2: sit right down on them suckers!
> 
> image


That sounds like a right pain in the arse. See what I did there :whistling2:


----------



## Agkistrodon (Dec 12, 2008)

terciopelo_dave said:


> Eggs Stu? You taking the p:censor:?


Live bearers even still wouldn't be able to find the temperature to develop the embryos correctly anyway. Gravid females bask religiously when they're on their way to giving birth, and over here, when it's cold, it's too cold and wet for them.


----------



## terciopelo_dave (Jun 1, 2007)

Agkistrodon said:


> Live bearers even still wouldn't be able to find the temperature to develop the embryos correctly anyway. Gravid females bask religiously when they're on their way to giving birth, and over here, when it's cold, it's too cold and wet for them.


Yes mate I know. Temps and the ability of atrox to survive and / or reproduce over here was never being disputed. The single word I took issue with, hopefully in as light-hearted manner as possible was "eggs".


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

terciopelo_dave said:


> Eggs Stu? You taking the p:censor:?


DOH!!!! Errr........VL told me they were oviparous.........

(slinks away feeling extremely stupid!!!)


----------



## terciopelo_dave (Jun 1, 2007)

stuartdouglas said:


> DOH!!!! Errr........VL told me they were oviparous.........
> 
> (slinks away feeling extremely stupid!!!)


Lol, that explains it then mate.


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> DOH!!!! Errr........VL told me they were oviparous.........
> 
> (slinks away feeling extremely stupid!!!)[/QUOTE
> 
> dont worry stu its the vl effect, he drives you that mad you start losing track of things lol!


----------



## grumpyoldtrout (May 19, 2008)

Maybe he is confusing them with the Scorpions in the South East of England.


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

grumpyoldtrout said:


> Maybe he is confusing them with the Scorpions in the South East of England.


The scorpions that live in the UK are Euscorpius flavicaudius.. I'm sure even he couldn't confuse Crotalus with that 

Sounds like he's making it up to wind people up or something I assume, as said I'm sure they wouldn't be able to survive our temps..


----------



## grumpyoldtrout (May 19, 2008)

PRS said:


> The scorpions that live in the UK are Euscorpius flavicaudius.. I'm sure even he couldn't confuse Crotalus with that
> 
> Sounds like he's making it up to wind people up or something I assume, as said I'm sure they wouldn't be able to survive our temps..



Are you sure??? :lol2::lol2:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Someone on here a while ago was posting about a colony of _Crotalus_ _ruber_ thriving in the UK

he're the link to the page

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/general-herp-chat/160980-non-native-species-uk-2.html


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

you should believe VL....hes telling the truth

some of the stuff ive found in stoke while doing some gardening



















found this girl in the compost heap











hell i even found one of these....thats a human heart its eating


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

That mangrove looks nice, you selling?


----------



## Jay1978 (Sep 1, 2009)

terciopelo_dave said:


> Eggs Stu? You taking the p:censor:?


I dont think he is :lol2: I feel exactly the same way :lol2:


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> That mangrove looks nice, you selling?


I will have between 15-30 for sale hopefully if i can get a table still for doncaster: victory:


----------



## terciopelo_dave (Jun 1, 2007)

Chris, are you breeding the scrub mate? Quite fancy another. It's been a while.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

terciopelo_dave said:


> Chris, are you breeding the scrub mate? Quite fancy another. It's been a while.


Mine have been hooked up all of today........:2thumb:


----------



## terciopelo_dave (Jun 1, 2007)

stuartdouglas said:


> Mine have been hooked up all of today........:2thumb:


Keep me posted Stu. I'm definately in the market for scrubs. What locale are they?


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

terciopelo_dave said:


> Chris, are you breeding the scrub mate? Quite fancy another. It's been a while.


chris*TIAN*:devil:

and yep...well ive got 3 pairs cracking with the knacking as we speak

and one female merauke gravid





stuartdouglas said:


> Mine have been hooked up all of today........:2thumb:


No finer sight is there:flrt:


----------



## terciopelo_dave (Jun 1, 2007)

My apologies Christian. I get the same way when people call me :censor: instead of Dave. lol.
If you wouldn't mind keeping me posted as and when you get anything.
If you get some and stu gets some, I get unrelated pairs. :2thumb:


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

terciopelo_dave said:


> My apologies Christian. I get the same way when people call me :censor: instead of Dave. lol.
> If you wouldn't mind keeping me posted as and when you get anything.
> If you get some and stu gets some, I get unrelated pairs. :2thumb:


no worries mate....i will have around 60 babies for sale later in the year so your welcome to pick through what you want before i sell the rest off to the french and the spanish: victory:


----------



## terciopelo_dave (Jun 1, 2007)

wildlifewarrior said:


> no worries mate....i will have around 60 babies for sale later in the year so your welcome to pick through what you want before i sell the rest off to the french and the spanish: victory:


That'd be grand cheers buddy.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

old copperhead bite on a friend's arm...

off topic slightly but maybe interesting...


----------



## terciopelo_dave (Jun 1, 2007)

Better in the arm than on the ass. Can you imagine how long it'd be before you could sit down properly!!:gasp:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

terciopelo_dave said:


> Better in the arm than on the ass. Can you imagine how long it'd be before you could sit down properly!!:gasp:


 
yeah... a while you'd have to spend in the prone position... butt all up in the air... how would the bed pan thing work anyway?:whistling2:


----------



## terciopelo_dave (Jun 1, 2007)

HABU said:


> yeah... a while you'd have to spend in the prone position... butt all up in the air... how would the bed pan thing work anyway?:whistling2:


Now that could pose problems. lol


----------

